# camo vs black



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

I have had a few comments about wearing black camo when hunting out of a black tank. I understand the point said, but my question is if deer only see black and white what is the difference between wearing black or camo? A dark mask over the face or face paint is a must but would just like to discuss this question.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

The thing with deer is that they do see in black in white, but they can see the UV spectrum of colors as well. Thus making the lighter colors in your camo more visible against a dark shaded back ground as your black tank. 
Here is a decent article I found that talks about deer's vision. 
http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Articles/ShowArticle.aspx/195/What+Do+Deer+See


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

So bc the camo is a lighter color than the black the camo will stick out.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

No the camo will appear "broken up" because of the different shades as opposed to one solid color.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Got it. I never looked at it that way but it makes sense. thanks


----------

